# Starting to get Nervous



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

The first real snow will be here Saturday (Central Ohio). Only 2"-4" but for us, that's enough to make people uneasy. I have the ole girl ready to go. She's out underneath the tarp. My question is this. We have all level conditions here. Asphalt driveway, concrete patio, and sidewalks. I have never run a snowblower before so I was wondering how low do I set the front. I'm guessing it should be level across? Should the blade scrape the ground or should I be 1/4" above? Just curious. I am planning on doing our driveway and the rest of the cul-de-sac if the ole girl keeps going. Supposed to be the heavy wet snow. Any tips you all have would greatly be appreciated. I'm actually excited and nervous at the same time! I'm a nerd that way. Have a great evening and happy snowblowin!

Ole Girl
1989 Craftsman with a 5hp Tecumseh 23" with 10" impeller.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Use a paint stir-stick (1/8 inch) to set the level of the blade above the ground. Loosen the skids on each side, place blade on top of stir stick, tighten skids. Make sure you never put your hands into the machine if it gets clogged. There can be significant kinetic energy stored and you can have hand injuries. Use the stick to unclog the machine if it clogs. Slow down if the motor bogs down and take smaller bites of snow as well. Have fun!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nervous about 2 to 4 inches?

you should live in the Sierra. we only get nervous with anything over 2-4 feet.

you'll get the hang of it pretty quickly and will be an old pro after a couple snowfalls.

"don't worry , be happy"


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess I'll offer an alternative answer of 'it depends' . . . Smooth even pavement, you can go down to flush (my new machine came setup that way and basically leaves very close to bare blacktop). A bit uneven, and the 1/8" to 1/4" suggested works. Ugly and/or gravel, and you need to go higher yet.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

2-4".... Newfoundland has been dealing with 12" plus storms with high winds back to back for a while now. Couple days apart. Last storm was a mixed bag snow ,freezin rain, rain. Challenging times for them and Cape Breton as well.

Dont panic on a dusting. This will test your blower...

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...pleasant-bay-big-intervale-road-closed/122141


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

As Miles said, don't shove your hands in the chute if she plugs, and it may if it's the wet, heavy stuff. Use a stick, rod, whatever. Maybe add an impeller kit if you don't have one already. Have fun. Be safe!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I strongly suggest you do a youtube search on how to use a snowblower. 
As was mentioned if you have all paved surfaces *do not* set your scraper bar all the way down but use the paint stir sticks for proper clearance. The tiny amount that is left will melt in minutes with the sun. 
Plan your attack and *very important*, make sure your area has *no hidden obstacles such as newspapaers, garden hoses or electric cords* 
*Most, MOST important!!* N.E.V.E.R ever stick your hand in your snowblower for any reason whether running or not. 
Best method for efficiency and speed is to clear snow.from the center out on driveways.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

I have my bar set to hit pavement.

It will wear out quicker and also the hardware that secures it to blower will be worn and need to be replaced.

In return I am done in one pass with no need to shovel.


----------

